# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Πρόβλημα με φούρνο

## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα μια κουζίνα γνωστού μ μαρκας pitsos p1hcb89625 παρουσίασε το εξής προβλημα εννω δουλεύουν τα μάτια κανονικά ο φούρνος δεν λειτουργη εννω βγάζει τα εικονίδια πάνω κάτω αέρα γκριλ στην ένδειξη θερμοκρασίας δεν εμφάνιζε τίποτα μόνο μια κλειδαριά και όταν πάτησα το κουμπί i μ έβγαλε στο πεδίο που βγάζει την θερμοκρασία το 930 υπέθεσα ότι είναι error κοίταξα στο ίντερνετ αλλά τπτ μετά από 10 λεπτά με κατεβασμένη την ασφάλεια η κουζίνα ήρθε στα φυσιολογικά της. Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτό το 930 η το εικονίδιο με την κλειδαριά.

----------


## tzamaikan

Πολλα την ζητάει 250 ευρώ ο γνωστός σου.

----------

